# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Commissioning a 1920's-era metropolitan map for a historical fantasy project

## Banquo

Hi, all.

I'm looking to commission a *Prohibition-era metropolitan city map* for a tabletop/fiction setting set in a 1920's Chicago-esque city gangland. In this setting, however, the kingpins are not human, but creatures of mythology including dragons, fey, folkloric spirits, etc. As such, I'm interested in the possibilities of a subtle, classy blend of 20th-century city cartography and fantasy-map "here there be dragons" iconography, but I'm willing to bend on the ratio of that blend depending on the mapmakers' instincts and specialties.

Further details:

-I have a list of significant districts and one plot-centric street that should be represented on the map, but their positions relational to each other are negotiable in some cases. I'll gladly adjust based on cartographic recommendation.

-The most crucial aspects will be indicating areas of faction influence, district borders, and major streets, but I'd also like some side streets and smaller areas indicated even if at smaller levels of detail.

-I'd also like to feature a subway map overlay players/readers can reference, to emphasize its logistical significance to the city (and so it can be used as necessary by players and characters for heist getaways).

-Story-relevant buildings, businesses, and landmarks would be ideally marked on the map in their specified districts.

-Faction icons, for implementation or simply reference, can be provided on request.

-Residential, commercial, industrial, and administrative districts will largely be separate, and ideally structurally distinct from one another.

-My intent is to secure copyright (at least for commercial purposes), as this map is intended to be used or referenced in future published work taking place in the setting.

-A print-version or district-specific maps will likely be considered later, but I'd like to first establish a reference map for my own use/planning. I'd likely need some recommendations in terms of the pros and cons of raster vs. vector, what each approach is best for, etc. in order to determine what would be optimal for this project.


If you feel like you have a vision for this map, please post in this topic or contact me at banquoviaquo --at-- gmail dot com with information, rates, portfolio links, and any specific ideas you might already have on the above parameters. Thanks for your time and expertise.

----------


## Keefe

Hi,

I'm a student currently living in the Netherlands who likes doing map commissions on the side. I really like the concept of combining 1920's style with a subtle fantasy twist and there is lots of potential for interesting world building within the map. I have experience drawing city maps and can work both traditionally (pen and pencil) and digitally, I have made maps ranging from fantasy to more realistic and modern looking maps. 

I have some potential ideas:

Using some Art Deco design for the canvas, legend/key and compass rose to give it that recognizable 1920-1930s look. in the corner there could a smaller schematic map of the cities subway system. Labeling could be done digitally in post (so you can retroactively adjust location names if you want) or by hand.

I usually work with A2 or A1 size paper (depending on the level of detail and the region's size), based on your description of what you want included in the map, I would think A1 would give the best results. I base my standard rates on the size of the map:

A3 = 70$
A2 = 160$
A1 = 300$

Here are some examples of my work (for more, feel free to look at my reddit posts):

Hand drawn maps:

https://www.reddit.com/r/mapmaking/c..._the_world_of/
https://www.reddit.com/r/mapmaking/c...ber_12th_1920/
https://www.reddit.com/r/mapmaking/c...w_dd_campaign/
https://www.reddit.com/r/mapmaking/c...erdam_ca_1840/
https://www.reddit.com/r/mapmaking/c...f_christopher/

Digital maps:

https://www.reddit.com/r/imaginaryma...san_territory/
https://www.reddit.com/r/imaginaryma...on_of_britain/
https://www.reddit.com/r/imaginaryma...e_10001400_ad/

Kind regards, 
Keefe Walsh

----------

